
Energy Requirements For Star Trek-Like Teleportation Calculated - ColinWright
http://www.redorbit.com/news/space/1112910438/energy-requirements-star-trek-like-teleportation-calculated-073013/
======
kdavis
So they've "proved" that the Space Shuttle is impossible, good thing it's been
retired!

~~~
ColinWright
What? They estimate that the information content is bounded below by about
2x10^42. Then they say that at a data transfer rate of 30 gigahertz, the time
taken would be about 4,850,000,000,000,000 years.

How does that show that the space shuttle is impossible?

~~~
kdavis
It's a joke. (Basically I was pointing out that flying on the Space Shuttle or
simply walking across the room can be interpreted as transferring data at a
_huge_ rate.)

